# Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Loving



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

http://shelterrescue.org/id1.html

A-4 

Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult
Size: Medium 
ID: 009763 Coweta AC 

PLEASE CONTACT COWETA COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL TO ADOPT THIS PET: 770-254-3735. The address is 91 Selt Road, Newnan, GA. To put it quite simply.........this lady is a TREASURE! She is well-mannered, loving, sweet, willing to please and.....well........is a TREASURE! Can you open your heart and home? This sweetie has been at the shelter since 3/13 and will be avail for adoption, rescue OR CAN BE EUTHANIZED 3/21! NOTE CCAC CANNOT ADOPT ONLINE OR OVER THE PHONE. ADOPTIONS MUST BE DONE IN PERSON.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: This sweetie has been at the shelter since 3/13 and will be avail for adoption, rescue OR CAN BE EUTHANIZED 3/21!


Very pretty!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Loving*

Very beautiful!!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Loving*

This dog will not have long here!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*

This dog needs help..please can you help!! Dogs do not get out of this place usually!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*

bump


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*

She has an adoption pending Saturday but if she is not adopted, we will pull her. We have already spoken with the shelter.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*

Thanks Julie!!!!!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Newnan, GA - ID# 009763, F Adult, Sweet & Lovi*

That is awesome!


----------

